# Lower Extremity Revascularization



## ablythe (Jan 6, 2011)

I am confused about what is and is not included in the 2011 lower extremity revascularization codes.  The CPT codebook seems to say (if I am reading it correctly) that the revascularization codes include catheterizations and the intervention-related S&Is, but I see nothing about associated diagnostic S&Is (75710, 75716).  Can we still use these codes with the new lower extremity revascularization codes?

Thanks,

Allison


----------



## Grintwig (Jan 6, 2011)

Per the Ingenix Coding Companion the follow up angiogram after the procedure is also included in the new code (as well as the angiographic guidance during the procedure).


----------



## ablythe (Jan 6, 2011)

But what about the diagnostic procedure prior to the revascularization?  I am pretty straight about no longer being able to code for the catheterization (36245-36248), but can I code for the S&I for a diagnostic procedure prior to the revascularization?

Thanks,
Allison


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jan 10, 2011)

ablythe said:


> But what about the diagnostic procedure prior to the revascularization?  I am pretty straight about no longer being able to code for the catheterization (36245-36248), but can I code for the S&I for a diagnostic procedure prior to the revascularization?
> 
> Thanks,
> Allison



You can bill for the diagnostic arteriogram as long as it is a full and complete exam.  Then you use modifier -59 for the diagnostic exam.

HTH, 
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------

